# This is very hard for me to post...........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This thread is very hard for me to put into words......I did not want to write about it because I guess it would make it true. As some of you may remember I told you I thought I found a crack in CeeCee's tooth. I took her to the vet and he assured me that it was nothing to worry about, it was a little side tooth and they would remove it when she had her scheduled teeth cleaning. She went in on Monday to have that done. I didn't hear from them that afternoon, so I called them and they let me speak to the doctor. He told me she had had seven teeth removed. Four in the front upper and 2 jaw teeth on one side and one jaw tooth on the other. I was in complete shock. No warning that she had periodontal disease, no asking if they could remove the teeth.......only told as an after thought. I picked her up and she seemed fine to be home. They sent liquid pain med and we finally got home. She is having such a problem keeping the food in her mouth, bless her heart. It pains me so to see this. Now I know, she was not diagnosed with cancer or anything like that but to see her struggle eating hurts, there is no other way to put it. Her little teeth were pearly white. I cleaned them everyday and used Leba III everyday. The only clue that I can think of was I talked to the vet 2 years ago about her bad breath. He said some dogs just have it. She had no plaque or tartar on her teeth, so I was shocked that this happened. She had been to the vet for all her regular check ups and her teeth were cleaned 2 years ago this month. I did not want her be put to sleep every year so I decided to wait that long but the vet had checked her teeth in the mean time. If I had known she had a problem, I would have had her teeth cleaned every six months but the vet did not even catch it. I stopped her pain meds last night. She seems fine but does not want to eat and I hand feed her and more comes out than stays in. I know in time she will get use to getting the food in but I just want to turn back time. The reason I am putting this thread up is please have your babies checked carefully with their dental care. I do not want you to go through what I did on Monday. This is my little baby and I am having a hard time seeing her so perplexed about why she can't hold the food in her mouth. I really did not want to say anything because I have been upset but a few that I have talked with said I should share this because it may help someone else....I feel in time her little gums will heal and she will be able to manage her food better! :wub: On a side note, when I pull her little mouth open, she looks like a little first grader that has lost her teeth......but they are never going to come back................


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Dianne! The poor CeeCee :w00t:!!!! You must be beside your self about now. Hopefully when she heals, it'll be easier feeding her. My friend Elaine went through something like that just recently, she took Maya (her show dog) to a dental specialist and they did about the same thing! Now Maya's tongue sticks out a bit sometimes. She actually looks cute, but it's devistating to Elaine that she can't be shown again because of this. 

Maya had to eat baby food for two weeks. I think she even had some bone taken out. Her condition was called Rye mouth (I believe). 

I am so sorry about this. Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh goodness - I am so sorry to hear this!!!! Its upsetting that they didn't call you but perhaps the vet was trying to keep her under for as little time as possible and truly felt they needed to come out to decrease the chances of future complications for her mouth or heart. I recall when we thought that Hunter was only getting out 6 and they took 9 that they didn't want to call and have him under while we were talking because they wanted to limit his time under anesthesia to 20 minutes.

Either way I really hope that she feels better soon and in the meantime, maybe give her some baby food and other softer more liquidish foods?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, Dianne. I am so very sorry to hear this. I know what a loving mother you are, and what special care you take of both CeeCee and Rain. And to have so many teeth taken out without even alerting you first....well, I would be in shock too. I'm so sorry that CeeCee is having a hard time keeping the food in- I do think she will get used to it. I will for sure pay closer attention to my babies' teeth. I almost never look at them...I thought I could rely on the Leba III, but apparently not. Please know that we all love you and we all know what an extraordinary mother you are to both your beautiful girls. I hope CeeCee feels better soon. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no, poor Ceecee!! *hugs you both*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Dianne, I am so sorry! I went through this with a Siamese cat. I had dentals done yearly, sealants put on her teeth, but she still ended up having to have most of them removed over the years. I think some animals, just like people, are prone to periodontal disease.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Dianne, I am so sorry to hear this. I can imagine how upsetting it is, especially with your being so diligent about her teeth. I sure hope that she will get used to things soon and that she can eat easily and in comfort.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww poor sweet CeeCee. Hugs to you and your girl, Dianne.:grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry. Poor CeeCee. Thank you so much for alerting us. I must admit I am really not fastidious enough with Lola's teeth, this is a good wake-up call. I would also be very upset to find that many taken out without discussion.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for posting and i'm so sorry you are upset and this happened to Cee Cee. Poor little thing. I would have been upset, well in shock really! that they hadn't stated that this could happen during the dental. thank you because Jodi is due a checkup next week and I've been concerned if a dental will be needed soon. He does have some tartar and last year it was minor, I've been using Leba - but not from day 1. This will help me ask questions and just knowing what could happen might help me decide what to do. It's good that she'll be ok but still, definitely not the experience or outcome you expected.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dianne, so sorry about this. Poor CeeCee. Hugs to you and to her, too. The others gave you good advice. I fostered a toy poodle once who had lost her teeth and I fed her baby food for a while.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dianne, I'm so sorry to hear about little CeeCee. I would be very
upset also if they did not call to consult with me. In time she will
heal and be able to eat better. Give both CeeCee and Rain hugs 
and kisses, CeeCee gets an extra one though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little CeeCee. It's too bad he didn't let you know before pulling them so you could be prepared. The good news is she will relearn to eat and do it as well as ever.  Hugs to you and CeeCee


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is very hard to tell what shape the teeth are in sometimes until they are under anesthesia. I've seen little dogs in particular with bone loss which leads to loose teeth...but they may have little tartar or gum disease. And absolutely some dogs are just more prone to it than others. My little Jonathan had has yearly cleanings since we got him, lately every 6 months, and still only has about 12 teeth left. The good news is CeeCee will heal up like Jonathan and be back to normal soon. Jonathan said he's willing to start the no teeth club....if I force him ;-)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dianne i'm so sorry to hear about CeeCee's teeth. It makes me wonder if i should get Noelle and Chloe's cleaned anyway despite the vet saying their teeth look fine. I have to get Riley's done because he has such bad teeth. Hugs to you and CeeCee.:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh no, Dianne! The poor CeeCee :w00t:!!!! You must be beside your self about now. Hopefully when she heals, it'll be easier feeding her. My friend Elaine went through something like that just recently, she took Maya (her show dog) to a dental specialist and they did about the same thing! Now Maya's tongue sticks out a bit sometimes. She actually looks cute, but it's devistating to Elaine that she can't be shown again because of this.
> 
> Maya had to eat baby food for two weeks. I think she even had some bone taken out. Her condition was called Rye mouth (I believe).
> 
> I am so sorry about this. Wish there was something I could do.


Oh Pat, I am so sorry about Maya......I love her. Tell Elaine I know just how she felt~~I do realize that it had to be done to protect her heart......


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Poor little girl. I feel so badly for her and you Dianne. We're thinking of you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

princessre said:


> Oh, Dianne. I am so very sorry to hear this. I know what a loving mother you are, and what special care you take of both CeeCee and Rain. And to have so many teeth taken out without even alerting you first....well, I would be in shock too. I'm so sorry that CeeCee is having a hard time keeping the food in- I do think she will get used to it. I will for sure pay closer attention to my babies' teeth. I almost never look at them...I thought I could rely on the Leba III, but apparently not. Please know that we all love you and we all know what an extraordinary mother you are to both your beautiful girls. I hope CeeCee feels better soon. :wub:


Thank you Sophia.........She still looks the same, no difference. Yes, please get their teeth cleaned each year. I thought I was doing her a favor by waiting because it is not good to put them to sleep, but now I feel differently!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so terribly sorry about sweet CeeCee. You did everything and more to protect her teeth. xoxo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I didn't know that happened to the young ones. I thought losing teeth was an old age problem. Poor CeeCee, I hope her gums heal soon. I'd be very upset too about pulling that many teeth & without a clue that anything serious was wrong. Boo has a cracked jaw tooth too, oh gosh,that's scary. I didn't have his teeth cleaned this yr because of his 2 knee surgeries. I wonder why vets can't treat gum disease with antibiotics before it gets that bad. Hugs to you & CeeCee, hope you both feel better soon.:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so sorry this happened. I would have been shocked too and upset. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Erin-Thank you, I had forgotten about Hunter and he is doing so well!

Stacy-I got the "hugs", Thanks!

Marj-You are so sweet, I guess some are more prone than others to get periodontal disease.

Sher-I feel sure CeeCee will be better but her Mama will take more time, LOL!!!

Carina-Thanks, I got your hug too!!!

Maureen-I think some are more prone to dental problems and thanks for your concern.

Suzan-Thanks for the hugs also.......

Mary- I will give CeeCee and extra hug and Rain just one!!!

Brit-Thank you, I can't wait until she knows how to eat again......bless her heart.

Jackie-Yes, CeeCee could be a member of that club....LOL!!!

Debbie-My vet said her teeth were fine.....I guess you still have to trust them, sometimes their info isn't quite right.

Kim-I appreciate your thoughts! Thanks so much

Andrea-Thank you for lending a shoulder and an ear!

Sue-CeeCee was six this year but I still consider her young!!

A little note: While I was sitting here typing, I heard a noise and my house shook. I got up and went to the front of the house and looked out and a big tree across the street had fallen across the road and missed my SUV by a few feet. Wow......


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know I've already told you this via our emails, but the same thing happened to me last year. I regularly brush their teeth with PetzLife and every year the vet said their teeth looked beautiful. So Zoe was 5 1/2 when she had her first dental. She lost a tooth to Perio. Disease. And I knew it was in her genetics since her litter mate has lost many teeth to Perio. And I also knew that just surface cleaning is not enough to prevent Perio. You need the deep cleaning down below the gum tissue. I should have had her teeth cleaned earlier. So I still deal with major guilt because I should have had her teeth cleaned a year earlier. We did the Perio Vaccine last year so I'm anxious to see what her pocketing depths are this year when they probe as well as what the x-rays look like in comparison to last year. Can't regrow lost bone, but I'm really hoping to prevent any more loss.

You are truly the best mommy Dianne and would move heaven and earth to do what is the best for your babies. Like Dr. Jaimie told me, your vet should have known and informed you that just an oral exam will not reveal if there is periodontal disease and we are supposed to look to our vets to keep our babies healthy. You did nothing wrong. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww Dianne - I'm so sorry for little CeeCee. She will adapt very quickly. I went through this with my first fluff who seemed to be prone to periodental disease no matter how often I brushed her teeth.

Hugs to you and your pups!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I know I've already told you this via our emails, but the same thing happened to me last year. I regularly brush their teeth with PetzLife and every year the vet said their teeth looked beautiful. So Zoe was 5 1/2 when she had her first dental. She lost a tooth to Perio. Disease. And I knew it was in her genetics since her litter mate has lost many teeth to Perio. And I also knew that just surface cleaning is not enough to prevent Perio. You need the deep cleaning down below the gum tissue. I should have had her teeth cleaned earlier. So I still deal with major guilt because I should have had her teeth cleaned a year earlier. We did the Perio Vaccine last year so I'm anxious to see what her pocketing depths are this year when they probe as well as what the x-rays look like in comparison to last year. Can't regrow lost bone, but I'm really hoping to prevent any more loss.
> 
> You are truly the best mommy Dianne and would move heaven and earth to do what is the best for your babies. Like Dr. Jaimie told me, your vet should have known and informed you that just an oral exam will not reveal if there is periodontal disease and we are supposed to look to our vets to keep our babies healthy. You did nothing wrong. :grouphug:


Thank you so much Crystal......I appreciate all you have done for me!!! It helped a lot. Thanks a million~~~


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Cee Cee's teeth. 
I would have been so shocked and upset also.
I will pray that your baby heals fast.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Dianne, I'm so sorry that you and CeeCee had to go through this. You did everything you could given the circumstances - even the vet hadn't caught it until now. It's a shame that they didn't call to ask about the teeth pulling, but CeeCee will always be a gorgeous fabulous little diva. I hope she heals soon so that she can keep more food down. Sending you and her good thoughts.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened to CeeCee. I know you must be devastated but I'm sure you're taking it worse than she is. I think we always hurt more for them than they do. I hope her mouth heals fast and she make a fast adjustment to this. 
I was just telling my husband I need to get the girls teeth checked and cleaned. I've been thinking about it for the past couple of months so I'm calling tomorrow for an appointment. 
Hugs to you and CeeCee.
:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Cee Cee's teeth and gum problem ...Baci had the same thing happen a few months ago he lost 2 teeth one on each side .My Vet said it was genetics and it happens a lot with our breed.Among other things i did change his food to Dr Harveys its not hard to chew ..Again I'm so sorry it happened i know exactly the way you feel .
I also wanted to add i used the Liba111 and alternated brushing his teeth every day .My vet said it helped but if its the gum its a different ball park..i had brought him in for his yearly and nothing .About a month later there was a little red spot on his gum and i noticed there was a little blood when i brushed his teeth .that was it when he cut the gum the tooth was decade underneath where you could not see the top part was a white as can be and breath was fine .He warned me that if that the tooth was decayed he was going to pull the tooth...the other tooth was a shock ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I knew went through it w/ most of our dogs,even though we did yearly dental cleanings and I cleaned their teeth too. Certain dogs are just prone to it. We had cockers and most fo them had their teeth removed except 2 of our males,perfect teeth. Emily,Sasha and Amber,so far have great teeth,Rylee and Bitsy not so good. Rylee has one tooth on the bottom and one on the top,he really looks odd when he yawns.
I'm sorry Cee Cee had to go through this. I'm surprised how well they can eat missing teeth.

We use Royal Canin Dental formula,large chunks and small mixed. They have great teeth,vet hardly has to do any cleaning. He checks them over and we haven't have to clean their teeth in 3 years... He just picks off the occational small tarter flake,but that's about all he sees.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry Dianne that this has happened to Miss CeeCee. On the bright side, Miss CeeCee is so BEAUTIFUL that I don't think most people will notice! 

Please let me know if there's anything I can do for you (or Miss CeeCee!) from over here.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Dianne. You poor thing. Please take care. You're an amazing woman and Mother. Can you imagine how awful things could have been if you weren't as diligent as you are? A million different thoughts must be going through your mind right now. Thank you for telling us. 

I'm praying for a speedy recovery for your beautiful CeeCee. Please give her and beautiful Rain lots of kisses from me and my girls.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about CeeCee's teeth.
That must have been such a huge shock, 
they should have let you know out of courtesy.

I know her smile will still be beautiful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Dianne, I am on the verge of tears reading this. You are such a wonderful Mommy ... and, I can only imagine how upsetting this has been for you. I am so surprised to hear that so many teeth were pulled. 

I do want to thank you though for sharing what has happened. Tomorrow Snowball has an appointment with his vet, because his tummy is out of sorts again. In the meantime, I also have had plans to talk about having his teeth cleaned. Although I clean his teeth ... I still worry that there could be plaque that cannot be seen. Snowball has never had any bad breath ... but, the last few days I have detected a slight odor in his mouth ... and, again, I have been concerned that it might be tooth related. So, you sharing your story has helped me make sure Snowball's teeth are discussed tomorrow for a teeth cleaning.

I hope that CeeCee's mouth heals quickly, and that she will be able to eat some foods again soon, without feeling uncomfortable. 

Hugs and love for you, CeeCee, and Rain.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Poor little things, but can you imagine how much worse it could have gotten had you not noticed that one broken tooth? Some dogs just seem prone to bad teeth  ... she should be feeling much better soon! Hugs to CeeCee (and you)


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Dianne,

Oh I hope CeCe starts eating again, when I had Max fixed they took out 12 baby teeth and it was hard for him to eat and its been 2 weeks, of course its not the same but I feel for you. But the vet should have called you about all the extractions. Plus if a vet missed this what else down the road is he going to miss you may want to change vets. Warm Wishes and Kisses from Maximillian


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh Diane, I can feel your pain. Your CeeCee is so beautiful & quite clearly so well loved & cared for. Unfortunately, for whatever reason this happened & if you could you would change history. Give her some extra hugs from me & Cookie. Thanks for posting this, it's a word to the wise.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

o no, dianne, poor little cee cee and poor mommy for such a shocker! we just had a vet visit yesterday prior to reina's dental in a couple of weeks and i am a nervous wreck already. i hope her mouth heals fast and she feels better quickly she is still the most beautiful little girl. :wub: :grouphug: :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

So sorry! I really hate to hear this about CeeCee. I have been taking Coconut once a year to have her's cleaned but she still has bad breath. I'm not the best to always remember to brush them since she fights me so bad. They asked me the last time when I took her if they could remove teeth if needed and I got a sick feeling and said why would you need to do that, and of all people I now why because I'm a vet tech too. But when it's your own it's different. 
I hope she gets well soon!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so sorry about cee cees teeth and i am amazed they didnt call , i wouldve been shocked as well! i will be praying for her little gums to heal soon so that she can eat again, and hugs to u mama ! never ever feel like ur not a good mommy cause u just have to see their pics n see how u write about ur babies o know u r a good mommy..

i have to start taking care of dolces teeth n brushing them as well , not all of his baby teeth have fallen n i think he is gonne need some extractions when he goes for his neuter.. 

hugs to u , and lots of belly rubs for cee cee!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awww, poor CeeCee. Our little fluffs are pretty resiliant, so I'm sure she will adjust soon. I just got some new mint dental gel that I'm going to try because Bogie isn't too good about letting me clean all his teeth. I can only do it with my bare finger.

How old is CeeCee?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby's teeth.  I had Annie's teeth cleaned recently, but the vet always said Sophie's teeth look good. After reading this thread, I'm going to ask him if Sophie should have her teeth cleaned since she's four and has never had a cleaning before. Hugs and prayers that your little one's gums heal quickly.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Dianne I am so sorry to hear this happening to Ceecee. Thank you for sharing as all of us can learn from this. 
Hugs to Ceecee and you!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry.  I know it must be hard seeing her struggle like this. I find it hard to believe that this issue crept up like that...even going 2yrs in between cleanings is not crazy, and the Leba III has amazing results people say. I am shocked. I do think it must have just been in her genetics, though with her bad breath, etc. Preston has horrible breath but no retained teeth, fine bloodwork, etc.

In time she will learn to eat her food differently, but I know your heart is breaking for her right now. Just keep her spirits high with lots of snuggles.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no!..  Hugs.. I'm sorry... I hope CeeCee recovers soon!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sad to hear about your baby! I agree that some dogs are just predisposed to dental issues, so take it easy on yourself. 
Kitzel's breath smelled terrible after his puppy shots but just for a couple of days---I think it affected his digestion or liver. Our dog, Kirby, who had portasystemic shunting always had bad breath. We had his teeth cleaned every year.
Hopefully CeCe will be up and at em' very soon. Thanks for the posting---helps us all to be more vigilant on something mundane!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Ceecee!
I know this must be very upsetting for you - even something minor wrong with our babies and it seems like the end of the world - it just means we love them so much!

I really hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, I was keeping this inside and not reaching out to people. I am so glad I shared this with my SM friends. I feel better and it is so good to let you know to do something about this. Yes, it may be genetics too that cause a dog to be more prone to this. It has been a hard lesson because she is my baby and when she hurts, I do. Thank everyone of you that replied to this thread. It really, really has made me feel so much better. Together, we can get through anything~~~:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about CeeCee.......just isn't right that she should have dental issues when you took such great care of her teeth......but I'm sure with time she will be eating just fine with no problem. My mom's dog was 16 1/2 with NO teeth but that little baby just kept on eating the soft food my mom would put down.

I have only had one bad experience with dental issues and that was with Buffy. We rescued her we knew from the smell of her breath that she would be having a dental when she was spayed. After about the third day of having her with us, I noticed she was limping (and not necessarily with the same paw) and sort of stumbling around like she was drunk. Well we went to vet asap and discovered that she wasn't 2 but was 4+ years and had gum disease soooooooo bad that it was spreading into her blood and limbs (according to the Vet). So he gave her an antibiotic shot, sent her home with 10 days of antibiotics and rescheduled her spaying "after" he cleared the gum infection. Ten days later, she went under, was spayed and had only "SIX" teeth pulled. FOUR were puppy teeth and only two permanent teeth. She was a changed dog!!!! She never limped again and her breath was "yummy" . . . . . . okay, so at least now she is kissable


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Dianne....I am so so so sorry about Cee Cee's mouth. I know you feel awful and thought we taking the very best care of her. I go thru this Benny. I brush B&E's teeth everyday yet he has such teeth problems, mostly on his left side. He is getting his dental in August but as hard as I try to practice good dental habits with both B&E, he still has teeth problems. It's so frustrating, I know. He just had a dental a little over a year ago and already his teeth are bad. Maltese and their teeth...it's very difficult. Emma's mouth is pretty white where Ben is the oppostie. I think some dogs are just more prone than others to have dental issues. It's awful to watch them in pain and be confused though. I'm so sorry you to see Cee Cee like this. My prayers go out that her little mouth will feel better soon. You are a great Mom Dianne and both your girls are lucky to have you xoxoxo


----------



## bentley's Mum (Dec 27, 2007)

awwwww - Hugs to you and CeeCee.... that just makes me sad for your both. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dianne, i'm so sorry that this happened to your beautiful baby CeeCee. i really hope that she will get better very soon. thank you sharing and please keep us updated. sending hugs:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Pat, I am so sorry about Maya......I love her. Tell Elaine I know just how she felt~~I do realize that it had to be done to protect her heart......


 
Awww, Dianne, you are so sweet. OMG, Elaine was beside herself, she cried for days over this. Her poor sweet Maya. So I do know how horrible you feel. But Maya is as good as ever now, no problem eating or anything. And Elaine got a new puppy to show!!!! Little Tiki is a bundle of energy!!!!!! Now I want a LC Chi puppy too!!! - not right now - too many dogs!! I told her "you win" - I don't want 5 dogs :blink:...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no that is terrible news....hugs to you both. I know this is a very difficult time and hopefully CeeCee will adjust, but I know you are heart broken.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - i'm so sorry to respond so late I just saw this. All I want to do is give you a huge hug. (((HUG))) You must have been in shock and I hope that you're getting over the initial jolt from it. Erin might have been right about the anesthesia issue and wanting to keep it as short as possible. You did everything right...much righter than most of us and there was no way to know. You're so diligent and caring but sometimes as mom's even that doesn't make it all better. I believe it's heredity and have the same thing in my mouth.:w00t: I barely have a tooth in my mouth that hasn't been filled or crowned. I build up tarter like nobody's business and have to go for cleanings every 4 months. I brush, floss,etc. My DH didn't go to a dentist in years (and I mean years) and he had 1 stinkin' cavity!!! :smpullhair: 
CeeCee will be fine. Her little mouth is sore I'm sure. Tyler's was after getting 8 teeth pulled at his neuter but she'll eat again...maybe not kibble...Tyler never did again after that. But she'll be fine and maybe feels better after the problem areas were taken care of. She's so beautiful inside and out and this won't change anything nor her total love for you. Let her hold it against the vet. LOL 
Your posting this gives us the knowledge to push for the importance of dentals at our vets and make sure we're not getting brushed aside, so to speak. If we don't advocate for our dogs who will? 
A question I wanted to put out there -- are all dentals done by normal vets or are there vet dentists we should be seeing? Is it worth seeking a specialist? When?
I hope that CeeCee and Rain will bring joy to you today so that you can put this behind you and be thankful that it isn't an even more serious health issue. Thanks for sharing with us and helping us. :grouphug:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm late to this thread. Dianne, we have an 11 year old chihuahua. His breath was bad. We took him in for a cleaning which was a real big deal for him, he is set in his ways and thinks anyone who is not family is up to no good! He had three teeth pulled. We had him on the pain meds as instructed. Well, after his gums healed he acted like he was five years younger. We are amazed at how much more pep he has now. Your sweet CeeCee is going to feel so good after everything has healed. You have taken away her problem and given her health.
Thank you for sharing so others can learn.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm sorry this had to be. I'm sure you were shocked!... and do agree that it likely is genetic-related. My Quincy had to have one molar taken out at this past cleaning. However I had signed a form agreeing that if needed it was OK to extract. He builds up plaque quickly.. Ironically he was very well taken care of all his life.
Naddie on the other hand was mal-nurished when rescue got her/has teeth that are mal-formed. YET!.. her teeth and gums are very good! She might have to have her FIRST dental this year, the vet said back a few months ago they were Ok but just a very small bit of plaque was on back molars.
I'm sure little Ceecee's little mouth is a bit tender and even if not..simply feels 'funny'. No doubt in time she'll be scoffing down food and all this will not seem so traumatic as it does now. I know I'd be in a twit in your situation too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry. But I know in time your beatufiul CeeCee will bounce back from this, like nothing every happened.

Many hugs to both of you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry, Dianne. I understand how upset you must be. I'll be praying for CeeCee to recover quickly and adjust to this soon. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dianne, how is CeeCee doing today?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne, I would be shocked and very upset if that happened to Matilda or B&B, I do feel the vets have time to make a quick call to you, I have B&B's teeth cleaned every year she seems to have far more plack then Matilda. the last dental they ask me to sign a paper saying I gave them the right to pull teeth if need be, I refused, I told them I wanted a call first. Lucky for us B&B's teeth were ok. I have Matilda checked and the vet has told me Matilda's teeth are fine, the girls have a vet appointment in Aug. I'm going to make sure they spend more time checking there teeth more closely. 
I do hope CeeCee is feeling better today, hugs to you Dianne


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you Dianne - you have educated so many by sharing your story. I had no idea that Maltese had dental issues.


Allie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Dianne, how is CeeCee doing today?


Sher, I am just now seeing this. She is doing well today......yesterday was iffy but she has her bounce back and she is eating, she has always taken so long to eat but I think she is going to be fine. I was the one bent out of shape~~~I love that little girl and there is nothing I wouldn't do for her!!! I know all of us feel that way...........Life is good!!:chili:....did you hear that Pat??? Thank you for asking Sher~~~


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i'm so happy to hear that cee cee is doing better today! and i hope her worried mommy is, too.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I know as "the mommy" you feel like you are to blame. We all would. You did what you were suppose to do, and what you felt was right. 

I had a rescue before Zippy. He was a toothless wonder before his days on earth ended. In his case, he was from a puppy mill. Poor little guy was in a kennel with other dogs...food was thrown in..and it was up to him to fend for himself against the other dogs. When we got him, he was almost 5 pounds, and was sooooooo fragile.

It didn't take him long to put on weight, and grow his coat out. There wasn't anything we could do about his teeth though, It was evident though with him that he had a nasty mouth, and was not quite 2 yrs old.

The teeth were cleaned, and loose and infecteds were extracted. We had to do every 6 month cleanings, but it was to no avail. He was so insistent on eating the dry food that he finally compromised with me and let me put a little liquid on it. I was afraid he would choke on the totally dry food.

Until he was diagnosed with CHF, we had gone to 3 month cleanings...it didnt' help.

She will adjust, but her little gums are sore right now which is part of what is wrong. You are aware now that there might be an issue, so you will be fine too Mom...it will work out.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I am happy Cee Cee is feeling better. I know you are still in shock, but she will be ok. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's Miss CeeCee doing today


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> How's Miss CeeCee doing today


Miss CeeCee got her favorite treat.......she had some apple this afternoon and I cut it in small bites and she ate it all!!! She seems bouncy and feeling better, she is not yet eating up to par but i think that takes time. All in all, she is doing well!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So glad to hear she doing better!:cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I have no idea how I missed this thread. I'm shocked and heartbroken for you and Cee Cee.

You're a wonderful mom and I know that you had no idea that there was anything wrong.

I think that your Vet should have called you prior to pulling the teeth -- I mean if it was only 1 tooth fine -- but so many. You may have wanted to take her to a tooth specialist to see if anything could be done to save the teeth and he didn't even give you the opportunity to do so.

But as others have said, Cee Cee's mouth will heal and she will get used to eating her food differently,

In the meantime, I sending hugs and prayers to both of you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry. We all try to do the very best for our pups. I live in fear of this for my Lola. She was unable to get a cleaning this year because of all her other problems, and I can see that her teeth look yukky. I have been cleaning with some dental pads that Jackie sent me, and lately I have been using a little gauze with some baking soda. Did the vet give you any idea about how to prevent this from advanceing? You were being so careful! I am hoping that Miss Cee Cee is up and around quickly. I am sure it is as everyone says, and she will adapt to this.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Dianne, I'm so glad CeeCee is doing better and I'm sure she'll continue to adjust. I had a wellness check on all three girls while I was in Gulfport and now I wish I had gone ahead and had their dentals. I was waiting until I got home so thank you for your post. We now have an appointment at my vet here. 
Please give CeeCee a hug for us and we'll be thinking about her. 
hugs
:grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Dianne, I'm so glad CeeCee is doing better and I'm sure she'll continue to adjust. I had a wellness check on all three girls while I was in Gulfport and now I wish I had gone ahead and had their dentals. I was waiting until I got home so thank you for your post. We now have an appointment at my vet here.
> Please give CeeCee a hug for us and we'll be thinking about her.
> hugs
> :grouphug:


I take CeeCee back for her 3 year rabies on Thusday and I am going to talk to the dentist about cleaning more often than a year. More than likely this may not help but it is the best I can do under the circumstances. She ate so well today and back to her usual self. I am so glad for that............


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Does she have any chewies she likes to chew on? Many of them also have stuff about how they help remove plaque and tartar... I wonder if this helps? Glad to hear she is eating better/getting back to her normal self... Big Hugs to the adorable Miss CeeCee (and her loving Momma)


----------

